# YN2210D fuel pump



## flem1951 (7 mo ago)

I pulled the pump and took the outlet end apart and cleaned it up. did not take the pump end apart. replaced the pump. I have fuel going into the pump through the intake on top of the pump. disconnected the outlet tubes and i have nothing coming out. am i missing something or is the pump shot? could the pump end be somehow clogged up? looks a bit technical to take that end apart. and suggestions.

thx


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I nearly missed this posting because it wasn't in the Yanmar section here.  

On the Yanmar Tractor Owner Group site, we have a YM fuel pump Service Manual for both the 2-cyl and 3-cly machines. I would strongly suggest reading it over first. the link is below in my signature. 

Service manual fuel injection device 2TR-2T-3T series.pdf 

If you have further questions, the specialist member here is, thepumpguysc


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

When u had it out, did it have a sliding piece on the side of it.?? (Rack)
Did it move back and forth, FREELY.??
They “look simple” enough.. but they’re not..
and just taking the delivery valve holders loose or off, can cause major damage..
I strongly suggest contacting me directly before u do any more damage..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> I nearly missed this posting because it wasn't in the Yanmar section here.
> 
> On the Yanmar Tractor Owner Group site, we have a YM fuel pump Service Manual for both the 2-cyl and 3-cly machines. I would strongly suggest reading it over first. the link is below in my signature.
> 
> ...


Moved! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

As the YM2210 being a Gray Market tractor, there is no service manual for it found anywhere. Now, as a 'guide' to help you repair the YM2210, a sister configured engine is the John Deere JD650 with the 2T80 Yanmar engine. Using the TM1242 Service Manual for the 2T80 engine and the YM2210 Parts Manual for the 2T90 engine,

willy


----------

